# Filters for Real Estate Photography



## ChrisF79 (Feb 8, 2008)

Greetings:

I am going to be shooting a lot of real estate (both inside and out) in South Florida.  What filters do you recommend?

The one thing I've noticed is that the best pictures in magazines like http://www.luxuryportfolio.com/property/old_naples/significant_beachfront_residence.cfm have very bright blues and greens to highlight landscaping or the gulf of mexico.

Any tips on filters would be very helpful.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 8, 2008)

For outdoor shots in sunny conditions, I would recommend a circular polarizing filter...but that's it.

Good technique will take you a lot farther than filters.


----------



## domromer (Feb 8, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> For outdoor shots in sunny conditions, I would recommend a circular polarizing filter...but that's it.
> 
> Good technique will take you a lot farther than filters.


 
Real Estate photography is what I do for a living. All I use is a polarizer. Otherwise I take care of everything in photoshop.

Obviously bring a tripod, a remote is nice as well. Do you have access to a light kit? Those can be very helpful sometimes. 

A wide angle prime would be very nice to have as well. I can't really afford one but my pics are in local real estate mags and not New Home Digest!


----------



## itoncool (Feb 8, 2008)

Circular Polarizer, you'll find it really helpful in bright daylight especially on reflective surface.


----------



## ChrisF79 (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks for the tips.  Circular polarizers really do look nice.  Can you tell me what this means though?  "77 mm Circular Polarizer Multi-Coated (MC)   Glass Filter"

I don't know what the different sizes are and then this one is multi-coated and another one says linear.

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## Emerana (Feb 8, 2008)

you want cicular.  buy a nicer one, it makes a difference.  the size of your lens is on the lens somewhere.  77mm is fairly large...if you need help you can take your lens in to a camera store and ask them to show you.  also if you have more then one lens, get the polarizer to fit the largest lens and then step up rings to fit the other one.  You might also want to get a lens hood if you dont have them.


----------



## KVB1085 (Feb 8, 2008)

i'm doing some real estate shots myself this weekend hopefully they will come out well... gl...


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 8, 2008)

Linear polarizers are for older cameras...newer (auto focus) cameras will need a circular polarizer.

I don't know all the codes and names that they use...but it is certainly helpful if the filters have high quality coatings to reduce things like flare.

Putting a filter in front of your lens, means that the light has more glass to pass though, so if you are concerned about image quality, you will want to use high quality filters.  There is little point in buying a $1000 lens, only to put a $10 filter on the front.


----------



## ChrisF79 (Feb 8, 2008)

What about this one?  http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/9778-REG/B_W_66044844_77_mm_Circular_Polarizer.html


----------



## cameramike (Feb 8, 2008)

is your lens 77mm filter size? (look at the front of it and it will say) or tell us your lens. looks like a good one.


----------



## AlexParlett (Feb 8, 2008)

The 77mm, refers to diameter of the thread on the end of the lens that can be used to adding circular screw on filters.


----------



## ChrisF79 (Feb 8, 2008)

I haven't purchased my camera yet but I'm going to buy the filter at the same time.  There's that same filter in a number of sizes so I'm more or less just asking about the quality of that particular one--assuming I can get it in the size I need.


----------



## gendarmee (Feb 8, 2008)

I am considering to get a polarizer my camera, can someone suggest a good one?
Im not looking at a $10 polarizer but a decent one but still not like a $139 one!
58mm filters fit my camera.


----------



## ChrisP (Feb 8, 2008)

That B+W multicoated circular polarizer is the same one I have for one of my lenses - it's a great heavy filter - B+W makes very good quality filters, and I've heard that the $20 or so extra for the multicoating is well worth it.


----------



## pawankalyan (Sep 16, 2018)

For real estate photo editing you need a professional camera and a particular software through which you will be able to add vibrant colors to your photography and results in brilliant photography.


----------

